# Fishbites bait



## tmilanese (Apr 28, 2013)

Anyone know which sizes, flavors, and colors of fish bites products have been working lately on the panhandle? I'm heading to Mexico Beach the end of this week and prefer not to purchase the full-line of stuff they now offer .. anyone try those worms? Thanks for the help....:thumbup:


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I tried fishbites for the first time a few weeks ago at Mexico Beach. Everyone was out of shrimp, so I bought some in case I couldn't find any fleas. I did find fleas and the fishbites out worked it 5 to one. 2 Nice pomps (both on fishbites) and around 8 or 10 whiting (mostly on fishbites) also caught three hardheads... all on fishbites.

I bought the pink and the orange colors in crab flavor. We mostly used the pink, but not for any particular reason. I was IMPRESSED!!! I have been trying Gulp for several years and have never caught the first fish on it. Caught a dozen or more on the fishbites. Fished ALL day and still have half a bag of pink and 9/10 of a bag of orange left! Well worth the money. No mess, no stink, and lasts.


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

NoMoSurf said:


> I tried fishbites for the first time a few weeks ago at Mexico Beach. Everyone was out of shrimp, so I bought some in case I couldn't find any fleas. I did find fleas and the fishbites out worked it 5 to one. 2 Nice pomps (both on fishbites) and around 8 or 10 whiting (mostly on fishbites) also caught three hardheads... all on fishbites.
> 
> I bought the pink and the orange colors in crab flavor. We mostly used the pink, but not for any particular reason. I was IMPRESSED!!! I have been trying Gulp for several years and have never caught the first fish on it. Caught a dozen or more on the fishbites. Fished ALL day and still have half a bag of pink and 9/10 of a bag of orange left! Well worth the money. No mess, no stink, and lasts.


That is interesting. I tried fish bites one time in the surf in Navarre, and had 0 bites. I have not broken them out since. I think I will try them again next time out. How big a piece of the fish bites do you use? Are you using a two hook drop rig?
Thanks, for the post.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

I've learned to use orange fishbites with sandfleas to keep them from coming off the hook. First I bait the sandflea and then cut a small piece of fishbite on top of the sandflea. The woven fibers in the fishbites make it almost impossible to get through the barb. Will stay on forever.


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Yep, I tried that too. I will try again on a good fishing day and give them a better chance.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Gio said:


> That is interesting. I tried fish bites one time in the surf in Navarre, and had 0 bites. I have not broken them out since. I think I will try them again next time out. How big a piece of the fish bites do you use? Are you using a two hook drop rig?
> Thanks, for the post.


I was cutting it in 1cm X 1cm pieces and putting on a 1/0 circle. I was putting the hook through the piece edgewise.

Yes I was using double droppers on 2 rods and single droppers on another.

Not using store bought droppers. Hand tied with 10lb fluorocarbon about 3ft long. Dropper loops tied in at 1ft and 2ft from bottom. Only metal parts are the 20lb swivel at top and 20lb snap swivel at bottom, and they are spray painted a light tan sand color. I was SMOKING my friend that was fishing with me. He was using Walmart Gulf rigs with the orange beads and crimps. There was an old salty fart at a pier once that showed us the error of our ways... I listened, my friend did not! haha


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Good advice NoMoSurf. I tie all of my own rigs. Smetimes use swivel and snap swivel, sometimes not.
I do ok in the surf normally, just a bad first time with fishbites.
I will try again


----------

